

Radio Times casualty of piracy fight  - finknotal
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23699681

======
finknotal
The Premier League said had never intended legitimate sites to be affected.
But it also expressed concern at the idea that the ISPs were taking unilateral
action. "The court order that requires internet service providers to block
this website clearly states that any issues they have in implementing the
block must be raised with the Premier League before taking any further
action," said a spokesman.

What an arrogant comment!

